# BP MS-150 Transportation



## Biga6462 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has used the bus system from Austin back to Houston? If so I would like to hear the positives/negatives about your experience. I would like to try this option this year but am mainly worried about my bike getting damaged on the way back to Houston.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

i have used the bus/bike shuttle from austin to waller the last three years. no issues to report. will be doing the same this year.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

It's been a few years since we've done the Houston MS ride (we do the San Antonio ride now) but it was always very well organized. They've been doing it long enough to work out most of the bugs. I've never experienced any sort of damage on the return trip. The bikes were well protected with blankets. 

We stopped doing the Houston ride just because it got so big. We prefer the smaller SA MS because it's just a couple of thousand people instead of the 12-13,000.


----------



## Biga6462 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Bluechip said:


> It's been a few years since we've done the Houston MS ride (we do the San Antonio ride now) but it was always very well organized. They've been doing it long enough to work out most of the bugs. I've never experienced any sort of damage on the return trip. The bikes were well protected with blankets.
> 
> We stopped doing the Houston ride just because it got so big. We prefer the smaller SA MS because it's just a couple of thousand people instead of the 12-13,000.


^This exactly on the bus and bike transport.
The buses have comfy seats. Just try to avoid the last row next to the restroom.


----------

